
We need proverbs because they reflect who we are - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20161117-we-need-proverbs-because-they-reflect-who-we-are
======
SixSigma
> Finding out exactly where in the past a proverb emerged is a tough task,
> akin to looking for a needle not just in a haystack

Most people are unaware that the needle in question is a six foot iron pole
used to pin the haystack together when built - not the sewing needle you see
depicted in the stock photos when you try and find an image of one.

~~~
happy-go-lucky
You mean the central pole around which hay is built in stacks?

~~~
SixSigma
That's two of us, 5,999,999,998 to go

~~~
happy-go-lucky
:)

